
Ask HN: Seed Funding for Solo Founder? - fundingForSolo
Are there any funds&#x2F;programs that provide seed funding to solo founders so they can leave their jobs to build a new product?
======
tylertringas
This might be useful: [https://earnestcapital.com/shared-earnings-
agreement/](https://earnestcapital.com/shared-earnings-agreement/)

------
mskvsk
Pieter Levels does it. He is the kind of a guy you'd want to take money from.

Take a look
[https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/1131797489818882049?s=20](https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/1131797489818882049?s=20)

------
tjkrusinski
Generally, seed funding is difficult to obtain through institutions. If you
are an expert in your field or have compelling career experience coupled with
a novel and provable idea you may have luck through institutions.

However, you are more likely to build relationships with individuals who can
afford to give you money. You'll likely end up with better terms and you'll
have a better experience. I tried to raise through a regional angel program
and we backed out as their terms were troubling and their lead fund manager
difficult to deal with. I've heard similar stories from others as well.

If you can, find people who care about the field you are starting up in and
get to know them. This is also a good litmus test for the potential of your
idea.

------
nathan_f77
Yes, check out TinySeed [1], Earnest Capital [2], and Startup Chile [3].
There's also Indie.vc [4] for companies that are a bit further along.

[1] [https://tinyseed.com](https://tinyseed.com)

[2] [https://earnestcapital.com](https://earnestcapital.com)

[3] [http://www.startupchile.org](http://www.startupchile.org)

[4] [https://www.indie.vc](https://www.indie.vc)

~~~
fundingForSolo
Thank you very much for this. I will look into it

------
JSeymourATL
Consider WHO your product might be for?

WHO are the players in that industry/vertical/market?

Ex: members of the board for early-stage firms serving the same industry. Not
only are these guys active investors. They're amazing plugged-in to the
broader community.

------
billconan
[https://robwalling.com/2018/10/12/my-next-act-the-first-
star...](https://robwalling.com/2018/10/12/my-next-act-the-first-startup-
accelerator-designed-for-bootstrappers/)

------
a_lifters_life
Self fund through your job...?

